# تألفا له ولأمثاله على الإسلام



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ممكن تفسير عبارة "تألفا له ولأمثاله على الإسلام" التي وردت في شرح صحيح مسلم للحديث الذي روته عائشة عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام : « استأذن رجل على رسول الله ﷺ فقال : ائذنوا له ، بئس أخو العشيرة » ، فلما دخل الآن له الكلام

شرح صحيح مسلم
 ووصف النبي ﷺ له بأنه « بئس أخو العشيرة » يعد من أعلام النبوة لأنه ظهر كما وصف ، وإنما الآن القول له تألفا له ولأمثاله على الإسلام ، ولم يمدحه النبي ﷺ ولا ذكر أنه أثنى عليه في وجهه

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## cherine

Huda said:


> الآن القول له تألفا له ولأمثاله على الإسلام


ألانَ (بدون مدّ) بمعنى تكلّم معه بلين (بدون قسوة) تألُّفًا أو تَأْلِيفًا = كي يجعله يألف أو يحب الإسلام ولا ينفر منه


----------



## Huda

cherine said:


> ألانَ (بدون مدّ) بمعنى تكلّم معه بلين (بدون قسوة) تألُّفًا أو تَأْلِيفًا = كي يجعله يألف أو يحب الإسلام ولا ينفر منه


جزاك الله خيرا شيرين. هل لي معرفة المصدر الذي وجدتي فيه معنى تألف؟


----------



## cherine

جزاني وإياكِ.
بصراحة، لم أبحث في مصادر، أنا استنبطتُ المعنى من الكلمة الأخرى المعروفة "أُلفة". وعلى العموم، في قاموس المعاني، معنى الفعل: تألَّفَ فلانًا: استماله.​


----------

